# Fun with Kayfun



## Arthster

Good evening Ladies and Gents. I have a quick question for the experienced Kayfunners out in vapeland.

Ho do you stop the Kayfun from flooding. I have done the search on youtube and as far as I can see my wicking is correct, but I still get a rather heavy splururururup when I let it stand for a few minutes. 

from what I can tell the flooding is caused by juice pressure pushing juice into the atty chamber and then running down into the catch bowl. From the homework that I have done the wick is what stops this from happening so my wick could still need some tweaking, but I am just wondering how the other guys got past this.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only way I could stop the flooding of my Kayfun clones was to throw it into the gorge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

@Arthster make sure that your coil isn't too close to the air hole on the deck, maybe just lift it a smidge. Also check that the wick isn't encroaching on to the top surface of the deck, either of these things will cause a juice bridge causing juice to run down the air hole. Something else to check is the o-ring where the chimney fits into the top cap, if the seal isn't tight there won't be a vacuum in the tank and the juice uses the air hole as a drain.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @BumbleBee, looks like that might be it. There was no O-ring on the chimney cap. and my coil was very close to the air hole.


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee, looks like that might be it. There was no O-ring on the chimney cap. and my coil was very close to the air hole.


No o-ring? whoops, that's quite an important little piece

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

I have added the O-ring to the top piece of the chimney, re wicked it and made sure the wick isn't touching the top of the poles and moved the coil of center. been a little bit of time since I did this. I also added the clear section to try and see what they meant buy the bubble. I screwed the top cap on and put my finger on the the air hole. Turned it upside down and it looked like all the juice did a zero gravity thing and moved upwards. I locked the top cap down and put the RTA on my mod. all good so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Well its been a rather long time now, and nothing. its like sucking air through a straw. Thanks so very much @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> Well its been a rather long time now, and nothing. its like sucking air through a straw. Thanks so very much @BumbleBee


You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I think problem solved. Its been very long and still cool in the pool 

I am starting to really like the Kayfun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle

Arthster said:


> I think problem solved. Its been very long and still cool in the pool
> 
> I am starting to really like the Kayfun



The kayfun is a really awesome tank. Although I started enjoying nice and airy lung hits so I got myself a Lemo which is excellent too. 

The kayfun 4 looks like a really good buy too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I have to actually do some homework on the Kayfun 4. I heard stuff about it but never saw anything apart from talk.


----------



## Riddle

Arthster said:


> I have to actually do some homework on the Kayfun 4. I heard stuff about it but never saw anything apart from talk.



It is fairly new. I see Vapeclub is bringing them in soon so I'm sure we will be hearing a lot about them once that happens.


----------



## Arthster

I found uncle P's review of the Kayfun 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Riddle said:


> It is fairly new. I see Vapeclub is bringing them in soon so I'm sure we will be hearing a lot about them once that happens.



The KF4 looks like a fantastic new device, Todd and PBusardo did reviews already. I just can't go back to clones after the Lemo, and the authentic KF4 is probably going to cost at least 3 Lemos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

about 185 USD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> about 185 USD



Holy Kayfun! That just hurts...damn you Lemo and your authenticness 

Edit: That's almost a Reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster

Yeah its a tad steep for my wallet. Thank goodies for the cloners.


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Yeah its a tad steep for my wallet. Thank goodies for the cloners.



I'm just very concerned with the quality of clones. The KF4 looks to be a lot more complex than the 3.1 and Lite versions (which already had many crappy clones). I just can't imagine the new clones being any good...hope I'm wrong, but I'm not holding my breath

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

That is a concern. Having a look at the buildup of the devise... it comes with a schematic diagram. If something comes with schematics it means business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> That is a concern. Having a look at the buildup of the devise... it comes with a schematic diagram. If something comes with schematics it means business.



Indeed, which is why the first clones was available on Fasttech before the authentic devices came out...those cloners are damn quick, especially when they get instructions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster




----------



## Ollie

Personally, I hate the Kayfun clones! What a load of shyte! All they do is leak and flood and by the time you get it right, u have wasted half a tank of juice... Then u have to refill and that process starts again! I have a brand new one chilling in the drawer, think I'll make a Christmas decoration out of it. 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Arthster

Mine started exactly like that this morning. But some tweaking and help from @BumbleBee, it seems to be going great now. Have to be honest the other clones I own has been treating me very well. My favorite at the moment is the tugboat.

Granted its not the same as the real thing. but the only reason I could afford to grow my collection is because of the clones. Some of the real things are just to dang expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Clones do have their place, and I'm not against them at all, I have a few myself! My issue is with the Kayfun in particular! It makes me angry every time I look at it! I wouldn't even give it away coz I know all it will do is cause pain and suffering in the next okes house! I don't need that on my conscience! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I can very much relate to that. This one was my first RTA and the first experience I have had with a Kayfun and almost my very last. Most of my issues where caused by not knowing what I was doing. for 1 I didn't do the vacuum fill on it. and that caused just about all my flooding. then I also managed to lose one of my O-rings.

It really was a frustration in the beginning but just sitting and working out the tricks to it, made it really good.

I don't have a clue how good the real thing performs and how easy it is to setup, but from the reviews and other videos I've seen, it looks like the flooding if filled wrong is a general issue with the proper one as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

The Kayfun was also my first RTA... And like you I also did all the research, played with coils, wicking, filling techniques and spent countless hours on YouTube. All wasted time in my opinion! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthster

Maybe comes down to luck of the draw. Obviously the QC on the clones aren't what you get on the original devices. I promised myself that i would never even look at a top feeding clero no mater who makes it. but then there are plenty of people out there that swears by them. 

I do share your pain though. there is nothing worse then spending your hard earned credits on a dust collector.


----------



## Silver

Glad you got sorted @Arthster - and well done @BumbleBee - we shall now call you Dr Kayfun 

I too had a leaky Kayfun clone and spent many hours toiling and reading up on it. I keep it to remind me. I also have several other clone devices. 

I do agree that clones have their place. But when it comes to something a bit more technical and challenging to clone - like a Kayfun, I really think the vendors should test these clones for a few days before selling lots of them. Make sure they work properly or at least offer a few tips on how to get it working properly if its something small that needs to be adjusted

I hope the vendors are listening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I must say I've been lucky where this is concerned my kayfun and Russian clones even my aqua clone performed very well for me. I even had trouble letting my 3.1 es clone go but it went to good home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

I filled the Kayfun this morning before going to bed (I have no idea what time that was, think it was arround 2am). This morning I pick up the IPV, switched it on and prepared myself for the worst. I close my eyes lift the drip tip closer to my mouth, at this point i started to shake just a little. I put my finger on the touch pad and the suspense is building I shake so much the drip tip nearly chipped a tooth. I start to inhale slowly at first then faster and deeper and... NOTHING not even a plop. This thing is awesome now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Arthster said:


> I filled the Kayfun this morning before going to bed (I have no idea what time that was, think it was arround 2am). This morning I pick up the IPV, switched it on and prepared myself for the worst. I close my eyes lift the drip tip closer to my mouth, at this point i started to shake just a little. I put my finger on the touch pad and the suspense is building I shake so much the drip tip nearly chipped a tooth. I start to inhale slowly at first then faster and deeper and... NOTHING not even a plop. This thing is awesome now.


So glad you got it sorted 

The Kayfun is my daily driver, I love it a lot. I think I was just lucky and got a good clone, bought it back in May this year I think before all the really cheap clones started flooding the market (pun intended  ), this one set me back R650

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

@Arthster did you manage so get that Kayfun working bro?


----------



## Arthster

Thanks Oliver. Working like a champ. Same issue myne had. Been vaping on it all day no issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Awesome bro! Glad u making use of it! What was the issue?


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthster

Looks like it was the same thing as mine, I added the o-ring to the top part of the chimney


----------



## Alex

free3dom said:


> Holy Kayfun! That just hurts...damn you Lemo and your authenticness
> 
> Edit: That's almost a Reo



It's more than a Reo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Seriously?... to hell with the kayfun I want the Reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex

Arthster said:


> Seriously?... to hell with the kayfun I want the Reo



Get the Reo my man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

Well the plan is to order the Reo at the end of Feb. I just want to make sure I can order it locally. I preffer to support the local vendors. I have never bought from non sa vendors and I want to keep it that way as long as possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Arthster said:


> Well the plan is to order the Reo at the end of Feb. I just want to make sure I can order it locally. I preffer to support the local vendors. I have never bought from non sa vendors and I want to keep it that way as long as possible



That's a good plan. But you have to order two. One Reo is simply not enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

Alex said:


> That's a good plan. But you have to order two. One Reo is simply not enough.



And that's how it all starts 

I, of couse, agree with you completely. It seems from all I've read that if you do go down that rabbit hole...you'll want to stay down the rabbit hole, so you need backup(s)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Right so I found my fundamental mistake with filling the Kayfun.

I blocked the wrong hole and at the wrong time(Sounds like a jail cell joke)

After I spent some more time with the kayfun's I am glad to report back

1. block for air hole with a finger (Sounding dodgy and slightly dangerous)
2. fill the tank from the top.
3. place the top cap on and give it about 3 turns.
4. turn the tank upside down and wait for a few seconds to make sure all the juice is down below.
5. unblock the air hole and tighten the top cap.
6. flip it over and enjoy.

I have now run through about 2 tanks on both the Kayfun's using this method, and so far I have not had as much as a drop of juice in the catch tanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Right so I found my fundamental mistake with filling the Kayfun.
> 
> I blocked the wrong hole and at the wrong time(Sounds like a jail cell joke)
> 
> After I spent some more time with the kayfun's I am glad to report back
> 
> 1. block for air hole with a finger (Sounding dodgy and slightly dangerous)
> 2. fill the tank from the top.
> 3. place the top cap on and give it about 3 turns.
> 4. turn the tank upside down and wait for a few seconds to make sure all the juice is down below.
> 5. unblock the air hole and tighten the top cap.
> 6. flip it over and enjoy.
> 
> I have now run through about 2 tanks on both the Kayfun's using this method, and so far I have not had as much as a drop of juice in the catch tanks.



Another pro-tip that worked for me was to hold it on it's side with the airhole pointing up (after filling and tightening the topcap), and then just take a few nice drags on it (not firing your mod) - this builds up the vacuum inside the tank. Not always needed, but I do it anyways - never any leaks for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @free3dom, ill give that a go on the next fill stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thanks @free3dom, ill give that a go on the next fill stop.



Glad you've got it working though...the Kayfun was a gamechanger to me 

Even though I don't use it much anymore, I won't get rid of it ever :hug:


----------



## johan

Arthster said:


> Right so I found my fundamental mistake with filling the Kayfun.
> 
> I blocked the wrong hole and at the wrong time(Sounds like a jail cell joke)
> 
> After I spent some more time with the kayfun's I am glad to report back
> 
> 1. block for air hole with a finger (Sounding dodgy and slightly dangerous)
> 2. fill the tank from the top.
> 3. place the top cap on and give it about 3 turns.
> 4. turn the tank upside down and wait for a few seconds to make sure all the juice is down below.
> 5. unblock the air hole and tighten the top cap.
> 6. flip it over and enjoy.
> 
> I have now run through about 2 tanks on both the Kayfun's using this method, and so far I have not had as much as a drop of juice in the catch tanks.



Lol, when I read your second line I couldn't help thinking that you also didn't read the blue book "wat elke seun moet weet"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

After I typed out that post. I read through it and figured I need to add the () bits else I know a thread where this would have been taken way out of context.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

So tried my first dual coil build on the kayfun @free3dom thanks for the tips bud. It was relatively easy to get it going.

Its a 1 ohm build using 28G kanthal. worked out to about 13 raps on 2mm ID



​Not much vapor but loads of flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> So tried my first dual coil build on the kayfun @free3dom thanks for the tips bud. It was relatively easy to get it going.
> 
> Its a 1 ohm build using 28G kanthal. worked out to about 13 raps on 2mm ID
> 
> View attachment 18582
> View attachment 18583
> ​Not much vapor but loads of flavor.



Nice job - very well done bud, looks really great 

I just found this out yesterday, open up the airflow on the kafun and it improves the vapor production a decent amount, while keeping that intense flavour - fire at 30-30W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Thanks @free3dom. I took out the airflow screw on both. I like my lung hits and with the airlfow screw in, i was starting to suck a dent into the back of my head.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thanks @free3dom. I took out the airflow screw on both. I like my lung hits and with the airlfow screw in, i was starting to suck a dent into the back of my head.



I know, I felt like such a noob - I have that exact same dent  

I'd completely forgotten that the airflow on the Kayfun is adjustable


----------

